# Graphics card for DELL GX270



## m_mahon (Nov 14, 2007)

I want to add a graphics card to a dell GX270 preferably one that will play BF2 and COD4.

The slot for the card is exactly as seen in the diagrams in the following link
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx270/en/ug/smtabout.htm#1185160

could anyone recommend a card that would be suitable. I don't want to order one of the internet only to find the thing wont fit.

TIA
Maggie


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

The good news is you have an AGP slot. The bad news is everything else. The system requirements for COD4 (it's apparently a real resource hog) is here. Keep in mind that it would probably be _very choppy_ with the minimum requirements and your machine may not even meet those. Even if your CPU and RAM aren't a problem then your power supply probably will be. If you have the case you linked to then you have a 250 watt power supply. That could cause problems even with a very low power AGP video card. You could certainly get better performance than the onboard video but you might have to replace the power supply to get it. And even then your CPU could end up being the bottleneck. The rest of your machine just really isn't up to playing modern games very well even with a video card (and probably a power supply) upgrade. I'm sorry but you've got more problems then just your video card if you want to run current games on that machine.

You could probably get away with adding a very low power AGP video card to the machine without changing power supplies but you wouldn't know for sure whether the power supply could handle it without trying it. A low power AGP card would certainly be faster than what you've got at games but it wouldn't handle modern games at all well.


----------



## m_mahon (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you very much for taking the time to reply and give me some advice.

I have taken onboard what you have said, thank you, you have probably saved me money and time. So I think the best route will be to invest in a new pc or hopefully father christmas will deliver a new one. 

Many Thanks
Maggie


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

> So I think the best route will be to invest in a new pc or hopefully father christmas will deliver a new one.


That's the way I'd go. When it comes to gaming, computers have a very short lifespan.


----------



## smittypig24 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have the same computer and the same question actually. Mine is a P4, 2.8ghz with 1gb of memory. I just want to be able to play World of Warcraft which says minimum P4 1.4ghz. This computer should do ok, but I'd like a better graphics card. Can you recommend one over the stock onboard intel that it comes with? I actually went on the dell site, let it analyze my system and tell me what the upgrade should be, however, it thinks I have a PCI express slot (i wish). Yay Dell. 

Can you recommend a card please? 

Thanks in advance,

-Matt


----------

